# Chart TV - Intraday market timing



## charttv (12 March 2006)

Ever noticed that the market tends to make a high or a low within the first hour of trade? I needed hard stats to back up my hypothesis so this is what I did:

http://www.pollux.biz/charttv/mar1106/mar1106.html


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (12 March 2006)

Good stuff Malcolm!  

When`s the next programme?


----------



## charttv (16 March 2006)

Hi Snake, 

I shoot episodes on an ad hoc basis so stay tuned.


----------



## Milk Man (16 March 2006)

Thats very interesting stuff dude! Well done. 

:bier:


----------



## Nick Radge (16 March 2006)

Do a google search for Toby Crabel or ORB or Opening Range Breakout. His book "Day Trading With Short Term Price Patterns and Opening Range Breakout " sells *secondhand* hand for US$695. He now manages well over US$1 billion trading around what has been said here, although its now so popular he has had to modify it over the years.

Also look for a book called "The Logical Trader" by Mark Fisher. I highly recommend it and I used his methods a few years back when I was interested in intra day trading.

The same seasonality can be found on the first day of the month being the low/high for that month. I think a guy called Jeffrey Kennedy has resaerched that larger time frame.


----------



## charttv (17 March 2006)

Thanks for the pointers Nick, i'll look into it.


----------



## RichKid (19 March 2006)

Excellent stuff there! It's great to see people who are willing to think independently and try new methods, especially as you try to verify your hypothesis, keep it up, I hope you go on to become a market guru!


----------

